# Husky nailers/comperssor



## Dan_ (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a couple deals in my local home depot...4 Husky nailers (16G,18G,22G, and i think the stapler) for 100$. Right below it a 2 G compressor with wheels. The nailers look like that generic kind that the factory just changes the name on, like the king ones. Anyone have experiance with this gear?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

You are correct. The nailers are equivalent to many of the other off brand tools.

I have a small Husky compressor that I bought primarily for use with a 23 gauge pinner. Perfect match IMO.

Make sure you follow the instructions for proper break-in and you'll be set.

The Husky tools are not for high volume production work, but are worth having around for the price.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Agree with Lone. The nailers are great for the hobby shop. They are def. not work horses, but would do in a pinch.


----------



## Dan_ (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll probably wait and get the porter cable 18/16 gage and compressor set-up then. I think I would be better off in the long run.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The porter cable stuff is over rated. It used to be top notch stuff but now its just been out dated. They are no better then decent off brand stuff IMO.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Porter Cable = Black and Decker...a bunch of junk!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I wouldn't say they are junk, buy they are not top notch either. There are better guns for the money out there.


----------



## Dan_ (Jan 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Porter Cable = Black and Decker...a bunch of junk!


Wow, had no idea. Just thought it was a good affordable set up.

I just want something not to over priced and reliable.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dan_ said:


> Wow, had no idea. Just thought it was a good affordable set up.
> 
> I just want something not to over priced and reliable.


For the price you can do better. Hitachi makes good guns at decent prices. Watch your local lowes. The 18 awg 2" Hitachi nailer goes on sale for $60 every now and then. I think I have seen the 2 1/2" 15 awg Hiatchi nailer down around $120 as well. Those are great prices on great guns. 

I own Paslode and Ridgid nailers...and Harbor Freight Mirco Pinners...

The Ridgid 18 awg nail guns are good too and they are only around $70. I love my HF mirco pinners and so do a few other guys on contractor talk.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dan_ said:


> Wow, had no idea. Just thought it was a good affordable set up.
> 
> I just want something not to over priced and reliable.


I think most of the guns out there will prove to be pretty reliable. It's the weight and the little details that end up being a deal breaker for professional use.

I have a collection of roughly 50 air guns of many sizes and manufacturers. They all do the job, some do it better than others.

Things to look for in a decent gun are weight, balance, comfortable grip, ease of loading fasteners, adjustable nose-piece, non-marring tips for finish guns, design of safety features, availability of fasteners, price of fasteners, availability of repair parts/O-ring kits, proximity of a repair facility.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Or color....I got my ridgid nailers b/c they matched my paslodes....duh.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i feel a gun collection picture post coming on from riz. 

as for the cheaper guns, same as everyone else says.

for the porter cable their ok..., the compressor doesnt deliver enough air to sink 2 1/2" 16 gauge nails in 3/4 mdf ive found, and the guns make large holes in the workpiece, other than that the one thing i DO like about the compressor is that its nice and light which makes it easier to carry around unlike most other compressors


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> for the porter cable their ok..., the compressor doesnt deliver enough air to sink 2 1/2" 16 gauge nails in 3/4 mdf ive found,


I must question this.....either you had a restriction on the line someplace, the gun was faulty, the reg was set too low, or the reg was faulty. 

I was hooked into a PC a few days ago with my Paslode Framer...I was bump firing 3" .120 nails....

I find the PC compressors (pancake) are light, some are loud, some are not, recover in a decent amount of time...not super fast, not super slow, but they run hot and burn out faster then a oil-lubed one.


----------



## Dan_ (Jan 28, 2011)

I was looking into ridgid actually. They're a bit pricey here though.

Harbor Freight doesn't ship to Canada does it?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dan_ said:


> I was looking into ridgid actually. They're a bit pricey here though.
> 
> Harbor Freight doesn't ship to Canada does it?


Not sure if they do or don't, but I have to admit, I've invested in several pneumatic tools from HF and dollar for dollar, they aren't bad tools.

To date, I've purchased their 23 gauge pinner, 1/2" crown stapler (think Arrow T50 staples), 2" max 18 gauge brad nailer(x2), 1/4" crown 1 5/8 max stapler, plastic cap stapler, 1/4" max pneumatic/hydraulic riveter.

The rivet tool was purchased to install around 400 3/16" rivets. It did the job with zero issues.

I don't even know where to find one of those elsewhere.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

With brad and finish guns look for ones with a 'trap door' nose piece--

Trim and drywall screws share the same place on the wall,so jambs are frequent.

The ability to pop open the nose without tools is essential to me.

I've added two Rigid 2" brad guns to the pile.---Nice solid guns.

My finish guns are old Senco U.S.A. sfn40s--They will out live me. Look for a used one --they are indestructible.

My most recent gun was a Harbor Freight hardwood floor gun---Marked down to $55--( I'm not a floor guy) was $189--Installed 250 sf with it--nice gun,cheaper than renting.---Mike----


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Not sure if they do or don't, but I have to admit, I've invested in several pneumatic tools from HF and dollar for dollar, they aren't bad tools.
> 
> To date, I've purchased their 23 gauge pinner, 1/2" crown stapler (think Arrow T50 staples), 2" max 18 gauge brad nailer(x2), 1/4" crown 1 5/8 max stapler, plastic cap stapler, 1/4" max pneumatic/hydraulic riveter.
> 
> ...


I will admit I have become a HF junky. I buy tools there that will have limited use. Some really surprise me.

I went to buy the 23 guage pinner, but they didn't stock the pins at my local store. We just got a new manager we shall see.....

I will not post the list of their tools that I own here but let's just say there is more than one!:whistling


----------



## Dan_ (Jan 28, 2011)

So i choked..yes that fast. I went to have a closer look at them and the had the non mearing soft tips, they had good weight, they had the trap door on the nose for jams. I opened them when i got home and i must say I'm happy with my buy. 3 nailers and a stapler for 100$. Even if down the road i need to replace one or two it'll be worth it. They come with oil, glasses, nails/pins/staples, and a nice bag that fits all 4. I'll update when i try them for a day.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I have a collection of roughly 50 air guns of many sizes and manufacturers. They all do the job, some do it better than others.



This is worthless without pics:whistling:laughing:




Dave


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dan_ said:


> So i choked..yes that fast. I went to have a closer look at them and the had the non mearing soft tips, they had good weight, they had the trap door on the nose for jams. I opened them when i got home and i must say I'm happy with my buy. 3 nailers and a stapler for 100$. Even if down the road i need to replace one or two it'll be worth it. They come with oil, glasses, nails/pins/staples, and a nice bag that fits all 4. I'll update when i try them for a day.


The HF pin gun is great...the HF pins are junk.


----------

